# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  What does "frontload" mean?

## Doctapeppa

Google just tells me it's a kind of washer. Someone please explain what this term means.

Thank you.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Better answer given by im83931.

----------


## im83931

Actually thats just using another compound to kickstart.

Frontloading is basically doubling the dose for the first couple of doses. So if you frontloaded test cyp and were running 500 mg /week then on the first dose you would run 1000mg, some even double the second dose too. The theory behind it is if you do the math then you short cut the build up time of the half lives of the test (or any other compound). 
I personally don't do it. Many think its a waste of good gear because it still takes some time to saturate the ole receptors.

I edited this because I don't think you would ever want to do this with an oral.

----------


## im83931

Google bolus dose. That is the correct term for it.

----------


## Doctapeppa

Thanks. I ask because I've seen Swifto responding to people in here about taking PCT and, for example, a few threads down he says 




> Go 5-6 weeks, only frontload week 1.


So this simply means that the first week is double the dose of the rest of the weeks?

----------


## Swifto

> Actually thats just using another compound to kickstart.
> 
> Frontloading is basically doubling the dose for the first couple of doses. So if you frontloaded test cyp and were running 500 mg /week then on the first dose you would run 1000mg, some even double the second dose too. The theory behind it is if you do the math then you short cut the build up time of the half lives of the test (or any other compound). 
> I personally don't do it. Many think its a waste of good gear because it still takes some time to saturate the ole receptors.
> 
> I edited this because I don't think you would ever want to do this with an oral.


I agree,

----------


## Times Roman

> Actually thats just using another compound to kickstart.
> 
> Frontloading is basically doubling the dose for the first couple of doses. So if you frontloaded test cyp and were running 500 mg /week then on the first dose you would run 1000mg, some even double the second dose too. The theory behind it is if you do the math then you short cut the build up time of the half lives of the test (or any other compound). 
> I personally don't do it. Many think its a waste of good gear because it still takes some time to saturate the ole receptors.
> 
> I edited this because I don't think you would ever want to do this with an oral.


agree. however, with front loading, don't necessarily need to use cyp or enth which is typically used in a "normal cycle". you can use prop, a fast acting esther. Receptors are more sensitive at the beginning of a cycle and less at the end. 

What i've done before:
500mg enth for 12 weeks.

then i decided to front load, so now it looks like this:
wk 1 - 2 = 1000mg of enth
wk 3 - 10 = 500mg of enth

overall, I would use the same amount of test during the cycle, however, I'm using a little more up front when receptors are more sensitive and just skip weeks 11 and 12 when the receptors are not very sensitive.

there are other variations of this, and every one will have their preference

----------

